# Training with shoulder arthritis



## Massacre (Feb 10, 2016)

I suffer from arthritis on one shoulder which prevents me from lifting to my full potential. Do any of you all suffer from the same? What have you done to make it better?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2016)

Massacre said:


> I suffer from arthritis on one shoulder which prevents me from lifting to my full potential. Do any of you all suffer from the same? What have you done to make it better?



Sucks man. What did your Dr. say..it Sounds like post traumatic arthritis from an injury? How bad is it and is there fluid build up? ....there's not much you can do about it except wrap it up tight, modify your lifting, NSAIDs or surgery which idk much about.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah, it came about after an injury but I have modified my training for example I can no longer BB press but I can still go heavy on DB presses when doing chest with minimal pain if any which is a huge plus. No fluid build up. They wanted to attempt to go in there and clean it up but there was no guarantee that it would get much better so I opted against it. 

I'm still training hard. I won't let it get in my way while being careful not to further injure my shoulder however I'm sure I'm not the only one with this problem so I as curious to what others are doing.


----------

